

Show HN: Service for poker players and rails devs - AnthonyJoseph

We developed this from a need we had as two poker players ourselves, it is a fully managed postgres service, with webui, that allows you to lock down your database based on IP, and change passwords etc.   We are obviously marketing towards poker players, but some people who find heroku's pricing for pgaas to be a bit much may find us a decent alternative.<p>cloudpokerdb.com
======
xwowsersx
Cool! Can you even play online poker in the US these days? I used to play
semi-professionally on fulltilt and pokerstars.

------
AnthonyJoseph
clickable: <http://cloudpokerdb.com>

